# what has replaced rdist?



## bigearsbilly (Aug 25, 2011)

I was wondering what is generally used nowadays
instead of rdist?

i.e. incrementally copying hierarchies between machines.

I've not needed to do this sort of thing for a few years.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2011)

net/rsync


----------



## bigearsbilly (Aug 25, 2011)

Pretty much as I suspected.
Thanks for your time.


----------

